# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Φούρνος μικροκυμάτων, το φαγητό δεν  θερμαίνεται.

## lalakis13

καλησπέρα ,
πρόκειται για φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, το φαγητό δεν  θερμαίνεται, αλλά λειτουργεί κατά τα αλλά, έλεγξα την ασφάλεια με ωμόμετρο και ήταν ΟΚ αλλά δεν ξέρω πως μετρείται η δίοδος στους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων.
Γνωρίζει κανένας να με ενημερώσει;

----------


## manolo

Μέτρησε την με το πολύμετρο ως βραχυκύκλωμα κατ' αρχήν. Αν σου χτυπάει το buzzer είναι off η δίοδος.

----------


## lalakis13

> Μέτρησε την με το πολύμετρο ως βραχυκύκλωμα κατ' αρχήν. Αν σου χτυπάει το buzzer είναι off η δίοδος.


Ευχαριστώ, θα δοκιμάσω  :Thumbup:

----------

